# What is a rn number?



## unregistered

Is a rn number just your business number? When do you have to get one? How much does it cost? How long does it last?


----------



## Jasonda

Pretty much everything you need to know is here:

Federal Trade Commission


----------



## Solmu

The above link is good, but if you want it here's the short version:



unregistered said:


> Is a rn number just your business number?


No.



unregistered said:


> When do you have to get one?


Never. If you are labelling textiles for sale in the US you have to have an RN *or* your full legal company name on the label. So you never *have* to have an RN since you can use the legal company name. If you are not manufacturing textile goods, it's also not something you're likely to need to worry about.

For us they're useful for tracking down sources.



unregistered said:


> How much does it cost? How long does it last?


I'm not positive on the answer to these questions, but I believe it is free and lasts indefinitely.


----------



## cposch

Can you please tell me how to track down the source of one of these RN numbers? 

Thank you very much


----------



## Jasonda

cposch said:


> Can you please tell me how to track down the source of one of these RN numbers?


On the left side of the screen there is a link that says FTC RN# Search.


----------



## haastyle

https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnquery$.startup

search RNs here like 125325 or something


----------



## jeffsanjuan

Solmu said:


> Never. If you are labelling textiles for sale in the US you have to have an RN *or* your full legal company name on the label. So you never *have* to have an RN since you can use the legal company name.



If the full legal company name is "*5ive Star, LLC.*", can we just put "*5ive Star*" or do we have to include the "LLC." portion as well?


----------



## kimura-mma

I take "full legal company name" to include the LLC.

If you don't want to use it, you can apply for an RN number. It's free, takes two minutes to submit your info and you get it back in a day or two.


----------



## tuan

If you can just use your business name on your label instead of the RN then what's the big deal about this RN number anyway? I would much rather show my business name!


----------



## kimura-mma

tuan said:


> If you can just use your business name on your label instead of the RN then what's the big deal about this RN number anyway? I would much rather show my business name!


Many clothing companies use a different name for corporate purposes than what is actually used for the clothing brand. When using the company name instead of an RN, it's the corporate name and *not* the brand name, that is required. So the RN number is usually used along with the brand name.


----------



## tuan

kimura-mma said:


> Many clothing companies use a different name for corporate purposes than what is actually used for the clothing brand. When using the company name instead of an RN, it's the corporate name and *not* the brand name, that is required. So the RN number is usually used along with the brand name.


Got it. thanks for the explanation.
If the my business name is the same as my corporate name then it's still ok to use it instead of the RN number?

Do you know what the "CA15387" number is? I see that on the American Apparel tag, it precedes the RN number. WOnder if I need to include that on my tag?


----------



## kimura-mma

tuan said:


> If the my business name is the same as my corporate name then it's still ok to use it instead of the RN number?


Yes, I believe that's ok.



tuan said:


> Do you know what the "CA15387" number is? I see that on the American Apparel tag, it precedes the RN number. WOnder if I need to include that on my tag?


The CA number is the Canadian equivalent of an RN number. If you plan on distributing in Canada then you need it on your tag.


----------



## tuan

kimura-mma said:


> Yes, I believe that's ok.
> 
> 
> The CA number is the Canadian equivalent of an RN number. If you plan on distributing in Canada then you need it on your tag.


thanks very much!


----------



## tuan

kimura-mma said:


> Yes, I believe that's ok.
> 
> 
> The CA number is the Canadian equivalent of an RN number. If you plan on distributing in Canada then you need it on your tag.


So why does American Apparel has both the RN and CA numbers on their tag if they're located in LA? If my business is located in the US and I want to sell to customers outside the US and in the US do I need anything other than an RN number on my tag?


----------



## kimura-mma

tuan said:


> So why does American Apparel has both the RN and CA numbers on their tag if they're located in LA?


It doesn't matter where the manufacturer's location is, it matters where the product is distributed. AA distributes to both US and Canada, so that's why they use both numbers.



tuan said:


> If my business is located in the US and I want to sell to customers outside the US and in the US do I need anything other than an RN number on my tag?


To my knowledge, the US and Canada are the only countries that use this system. If you want to sell to US consumers, you legally need an RN number. If you want to sell to Canadian consumers, you legally need a CA number.


----------



## tuan

kimura-mma said:


> It doesn't matter where the manufacturer's location is, it matters where the product is distributed. AA distributes to both US and Canada, so that's why they use both numbers.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> Where does one go to apply for a CA number?
> Does an RN number allow me to sell to other countries like England or Japan?


----------



## kimura-mma

tuan said:


> Where does one go to apply for a CA number?


Try the Competition Bureau website: Competition Bureau - Home



tuan said:


> Does an RN number allow me to sell to other countries like England or Japan?


An RN number is not a business license, therefore it does not "allow" you to sell your product anywhere. There are other licenses and permits for that.

An RN number is a requirement so that consumers can track the manufacturer of a garment. To my knowledge, it is only needed in the US (RN) and Canada (CA). So I don't believe any similar numbers are required for other countries. But if you are seriously planning on selling to other countries, it's probably a good idea to familiarize yourself with textile and labeling laws in each country.


----------



## tuan

kimura-mma said:


> Try the Competition Bureau website: Competition Bureau - Home
> 
> 
> An RN number is not a business license, therefore it does not "allow" you to sell your product anywhere. There are other licenses and permits for that.
> 
> An RN number is a requirement so that consumers can track the manufacturer of a garment. To my knowledge, it is only needed in the US (RN) and Canada (CA). So I don't believe any similar numbers are required for other countries. But if you are seriously planning on selling to other countries, it's probably a good idea to familiarize yourself with textile and labeling laws in each country.


Sorry I didn't phrase my question clearly enough. What I meant to ask is if I have an RN number on my tag and I sell my shirts online am I allowed to ship my shirts to customers in Japan or England or Canada with the RN number on the tag of the shirt?


----------



## kimura-mma

tuan said:


> Sorry I didn't phrase my question clearly enough. What I meant to ask is if I have an RN number on my tag and I sell my shirts online am I allowed to ship my shirts to customers in Japan or England or Canada with the RN number on the tag of the shirt?


Yes. Unless any of those countries has a law that says RN numbers are not allowed on labels. But I doubt that's the case.


----------



## tuan

kimura-mma said:


> Yes. Unless any of those countries has a law that says RN numbers are not allowed on labels. But I doubt that's the case.


But to ship my shirts to Canadian addresses I must have a CA number because a RN number doesn't allow me to ship to a Canadian customer? The website you gave me states that if the business is not in Canada then you can't apply for a CA number so in place of a CA number you have to state your business name and address on the tag but who here prints their actual address on their label?


----------



## kimura-mma

Perhaps you have to register your business in Canada in order to get the CA number. It's probably best to contact someone there and get some more official info on the best way to go about it. Or maybe there's someone else on the forum who has been through this.


----------



## Solmu

I'm guessing you don't need a CA number if you're just selling retail quantities to individual customers via mail order (i.e. online sales). I imagine you only need one if you're selling *in* Canada, just as you don't charge GST because Canadian laws are not applicable to you if you're outside of Canada.

It would only be a problem for you if Canadian Customs didn't allow importing of textiles that don't meet local labelling laws. That could be the case for *bulk* quantities, but it's unlikely to be the case for someone buying themselves a shirt.

The main time this would be an issue for someone outside of Canada is if they wanted to wholesale to a Canadian retail store; technically that store would be responsible for making sure your product was correctly tagged (if Canadian law is like US law), but obviously in practical terms you need to take care of it in order to get the wholesale customer.

I'm speculating though, so if you want to be _really_ sure you'd need to contact the appropriate Canadian authorities.


----------



## Donofmiami

How about if u have a trademark name. Can u just use that?


----------



## kimura-mma

Donofmiami said:


> How about if u have a trademark name. Can u just use that?


No, you're supposed to use your corporate name not a trademark or brand name. 



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Asian Blade

Thank you guys, all this information helps. Kimura MMA> love your site, I'm a MMA fan. Here are my questions.

1. I'm using a tearway tag Anvil brand. On the neck I'm going to have my Company name and Care label information. Do I still need to put the Anvil RN # even if I'm tearing it away and putting my Company name on it?

2. What are the care label rules?
2.


----------



## muneca

tim, 

you're the best! thanks for the info. i've been trying to research a company's RN # & can't come up w/anything on them.


----------



## ryan barker

i would think that by tearing off the original tag with the RN# on it you would have to put your RN# or full corporate name. the original RN# should refer back to the original seller of the shirt, so their number and your name wouldn't match, no?


----------



## bweavernh

Might look into this.


----------



## Doomie Bey

If I am using Alstyle Apparel tees, and plan to relabel using our own information, do we have to apply for our own RN number? 

Or transfer Alstyles's RN number, just as we plan to transfer the care instructions?


----------



## royster13

After my telephone conversation with the FTC I am of the opinion that if you are relabeling, you will need your own number.....But if you read through the archives here, many disagree with me.....So maybe best to phone the FTC so you can come to your own opinion.....


----------



## ryan barker

Federal Trade Commission

2) Do I have to use an RN number? 
No. You are required to label covered products to show the name or identifying number of a U.S. business responsible for manufacturing or marketing the product or the name of a foreign manufacturer. Therefore, you may use your company business name on the label instead of an RN. The business name is the full name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It is not a trademark, brand, or designer name (unless that is also the name under which the company conducts business). Alternatively, the goods may be labeled with the RN or business name of the company that is buying the goods from you - such as a distributor or retailer. If you are acquiring the finished products from a U.S. manufacturer, importer, or distributor, they can remain labeled with the RN or business name of that company. RN numbers are available only to businesses residing in the U.S. However, imported goods can be labeled with the name of their foreign manufacturer.


----------



## ryan barker

considering that it's free to get an RN# and you may get it in as little as three daze, why would you not get your own number anyway?


----------



## gilescoreyy

What if you are just starting out and do not have official business documents yet? Can you use your logo with gildan's rn?


----------



## LVrelentlesswear

Hello

Do I have to have a RN Number if I only print my own designs and sale the shirts?


----------



## kimura-mma

LVrelentlesswear said:


> Hello
> 
> Do I have to have a RN Number if I only print my own designs and sale the shirts?


If you re-label the blank shirts, then yes, you should have your own RN number. If you are keeping the original manufacturer label in the shirts, then you don't need an RN number.


----------



## LVrelentlesswear

Thank For The fast reply 
I guess I'm gonna have to get a RN# then


kimura-mma said:


> If you re-label the blank shirts, then yes, you should have your own RN number. If you are keeping the original manufacturer label in the shirts, then you don't need an RN number.


----------



## Sputnick

Good topic. My question: we are based in Canada and will be bringing t-shirts in bulk from Brazil. We want our tags on it and they will manufacture with it. If I add my Full Business Name do I need to have RN and CA if I want to sell to USA and Canada? Thanks guys, very good topic.


----------

